# We need troops, and what‘s to replace the Iltis?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 01:48:29 GMT*
I agree, let‘s not put emphasis on "killer" machines like attack helicopters 
and fancy armament. For instance, the Coyote Recon vehicule is an excellent 
bit of kit. It‘s perfect to monitor "enemy" movements and has enough 
firepower to pull the recon squad out of trouble. Yes, infantry and other 
combat arms trades ought to be augmented to ease up on the rotations. Canada 
is known to have excellent "on the ground" combat troops and excellent 
communications.
The army is turning more or less in the right direction, but there are flaws 
and major boondoggles, like the purchase of the not-so-famed VSLR, what‘s 
that in English, LSVW???. I don‘t have a lot of god things to say about 
that truck. Training could be a little better, especially in reserve units, 
who often look stupid in front of civilians yelling, "BANG BANG BANG!!" 
because there‘s no budget for blanks and pirotechnics. It takes away the 
realism and becomes something comparable to kids running around playing G.I 
Joe and Jane.
Oh, does ANYONE know what vehicule is to replace the bloody Iltis?? I‘ve 
heard so many rumors, the last one being that it‘ll be a 4 door LSVW with a 
tarp on it. Anyone got an answer for me??
>From: GUYBERUBE@AOL.COM
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: the on-going equipment procurement debate
>Date: Tue, 29 Feb 2000 20:14:58 EST
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA85BD560070D82197B4CFEC03BD64940 Tue Feb 29 17:28:58 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id VAA05470 for army-outgoing 
>Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:10:55 -0500
>Received: from imo12.mx.aol.com imo12.mx.aol.com [152.163.225.2]          
>by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id VAA05467 for 
> Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:10:47 -0500
>Received: from GUYBERUBE@aol.comby imo12.mx.aol.com mail_out_v25.3. id 
>p.b4.22c106f 4340 for  Tue, 29 Feb 2000 20:14:58 
>-0500 EST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Tue Feb 29 17:32:23 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>X-Mailer: AOL 5.0 for Windows sub 67
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>I‘ve spent the better part of a half hour here, following the debate over
>Canadian arms and equipment procurement policy. It‘s been really 
>interesting.
>But please remember that an army is supposed to be built to combat likely
>threats to the nation in the near- to medium-term future. There are no 
>likely
>situations in which the Canadian Armed Forces will have to fight a heavy
>armored threat force either on this continent or anywhere else in the
>foreseeable future. The fall of the Warsaw Pact settled that. The US, the
>Brit‘s and the French can fight a major war far better than we can, simply
>because they have the population size and the economies to match.
>
>It seems to me that most of Canada‘s future military roles on the ground 
>will
>involve peacekeeping a la Kosovo, Bosnia, etc., defense of the coast from
>unfriendly incursions, and supporting the civil power. So having good light
>infantry, mobile artillery, light-to-medium armor, good tactical airlift
>i.e., helicopters and C-130‘s, and an adequate air- and sea-lift capacity
>are the ways to go. Let‘s not spend a fortune on M-1‘s and Apache‘s when 
>the
>Leopard I and the lighter vehicles can meet these combat roles. Rather, 
>let‘s
>recruit more men and women for infantry, art‘y and armor.
>
>Canada has some of the best troops in the world, easily a match for any the
>US can field, but there are too few of them. Let‘s correct that.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

